# Non EU marring Non EU in Non EU country and moving Essen Germany



## stranger_xr

Hi All,

Do not know from where I should, let me start from scratch.

I am Pakistani working in UK under Tier1 General, My gf is Turkish and on student visa when I met her first time last year on a trip to Essen Germany. As we met each other’s families, things really workout well.

Now we are planning a wedding in Pakistan in Easter holidays because we both are free in that time and most of our family can join us easily too.

Question where we will settle is puzzling us, we understand either she have to join me or other way around. But after consultation with our family members we are considering Germany is to be better option for us. 

In this case I have various questions such as:

1-Can I apply spouce visa from German Embassy London?
2-How long usually it takes and what are major requirements in terms for her to support me.
3-She will be on her job for only 3 months when we will marry, can this effect our situation somehow?
4-Can we avoid lengthy spouse visa process or make this process little quicker such as: a lawyer told us I can enter Germany on SchengenTourist Category C visa and we can register our wedding in registery office in Germany by showing our Pakistani marriage certificate. Is it really possible? 
5-If above is possible then someone please share something about it, which heard or experience something similar.

Please recommend us doss and not to do's. I am reading expat forum I know lot experienced and knowledgeable people here who always glad to share their knowledge and experiences.

Please please someone guide us in right direction.

Looking forward for some helpful replies.

Best Regards,
Ali.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I'm not an expert on German immigration, but I did notice that you said your fiancée is currently on a student visa in Germany, but will be working when you get married. If she is going to have to change her visa status, you want to make sure that you ask about the spousal visa for someone on that visa status. (I.e. if she will have a working visa or other type of non-student visa.)

If her employer will be involved in her visa status change, they may be able to help secure your visa at the same time. (Never hurts to ask.)

You should probably check first with the German Embassy or Consulate in London to see what information they can give you. Chances are you won't be able to begin the application for a spouse visa until after your wedding in the spring - but the process should be fairly quick.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## stranger_xr

Bevdeforges said:


> If her employer will be involved in her visa status change, they may be able to help secure your visa at the same time. (Never hurts to ask.)
> 
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks for reply Bev,

I have checkedwith my gf, she will be civil servant and they have already sorted her work visa. But she have to finish her studies first.

Also we checked with an immigration lawyer in Germany last month and she said I can change my shengen tourist visa within germany after wedidng. But I didnt find such information from anywhere else not even from embassy in london.

Anyone faced similar situation please share.

Cheers,
Ali.


----------

